# I dont normally do math but...



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, it is quite possible if the pack is dropping in voltage that the controller would draw more pack current to keep the power levels up.

(350/300)*340~400


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

If the motor is putting out the same power, then it must be drawing the same power from the pack, and if the pack voltage is reduced, then the current must increase.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

So there may be a perceived quickening of discharge towards BOC like shit my battery is suddenly flat as there is a 15% increase in current flow.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

yes, if you are maintaining a given speed, the battery will discharge faster towards the end.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Bjorn was smart to turn around when he did instead of trying to make the next exit, he probably couldn't do an extra 20km at that speed. But what a fun toy to drive...


----------

